# Gilding At Mulberry



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

We were asked to Do some Gilding at The Mulberry Store..... A Chain that sells High End Purses ,Wallets ,Shoes Etc. An Associate( Ayn Riggs ) of Italian School of Plaster did an Awesome Job of The Decorative Plaster Background, using Armor Coat I Believe...... She used a Stencil in the Process that created a Recess in the Plaster to Add some Depth and Interest to The Display and the Cash Wrap Area..... Laura then Mixed a Background Color for the Gilding.......... 2 coats were applied and when dry, she used Waterbase Size.... When that was at Tack,she Applied the Dutch Metal .. (2.5) which is the Color... After that She Applied 2 coats of Diamond Satin....



Laura and Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

The Display Windows






















































Laura and Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

michael tust said:


> We were asked to Do some Gilding at The Mulberry Store..... A Chain that sells High End Purses ,Wallets ,Shoes Etc. An Associate( Ayn Riggs ) of Italian School of Plaster did an Awesome Job of The Decorative Plaster Background, using Armor Coat I Believe...... She used a Stencil in the Process that created a Recess in the Plaster to Add some Depth and Interest to The Display and the Cash Wrap Area..... Laura then Mixed a Background Color for the Gilding.......... 2 coats were applied and when dry, she used Waterbase Size.... When that was at Tack,she Applied the Dutch Metal .. (2.5) which is the Color... After that She Applied 2 coats of Diamond Satin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Michael.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Looks great Michael.


Thanks....
Actually taping is A Very Important Part of This Finish.... Can't have Ragged Lines.... 


Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Thanks....
> Actually taping is A Very Important Part of This Finish.... Can't have Ragged Lines....
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Tape is my best friend. I use it often.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome as always! 

I've always been interested in the gold leaf paper techniques. Was it hard to do? I guess the hardest part is putting it on and the smoothing process? 

Keep it up!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks michael and all who post processes. I like this part more than I like the banter on here. Hard to believe i know.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks awesome as always! I've always been interested in the gold leaf paper techniques. Was it hard to do? I guess the hardest part is putting it on and the smoothing process? Keep it up!


Thank You Woodcoyote ...

It was Time Consuming .... The reason being that firstly... Making sure the Tape is Burnished Correctly ... That you do not drip Any Basecoat Color on the Plaster,which possibly could not be fixed... I'm not familiar with Armour Coat...... And the Architect was Eyeballing Everything.... 

Don't want to Spill any Size either on the Plaster ! Laying on the Leaf takes a Bit of Practice,but not like Real Gold. The Hard part was being careful... Knowing how to smooth down the Leaf with the Correct Pressure..... Nothing you couldn't do ! Laura does Most of the Leaf.... But it is Kind of Fun... I will try to post some of Her Gilding.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thanks michael and all who post processes. I like this part more than I like the banter on here. Hard to believe i know.


Your Welcome !

I'm meaning to Post a How to Grain Mahogany ... Straight Grain.. Many ways to do this... My Graining job is Dragging Out a bit as I am Striping Doors,Baseboards Picture Moulding and Frames... Wallpaper also.... And will be doing a Plaster Wall Finish... Atova had a Finish that was selected but I will be Actually Using Sherwin Williams Quartz Stone... I'm not a Paint Store Glaze or Plaster Person as I Like Italian Plasters and Such.... But Some Good things were mentioned by some Associates that I Trust. So they Comped me a Gallon and I think it's Going to work out Fine !
I want to get a little bit further before I post any pics....


Michael Tust


----------

